# GREAT TRAINS 1:32 COACH ROOF ATTACHMENT



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a rake of Great Trains coaches, all of which have roof attachment problems which I would like to solve. 
The primary problem appears to be that the sides are quite long and made of a styrene type product which is flexible. As a result, the roofs and sides do not fit as well as I would like.

I would appreciate any and all solutions to solve the fit problem.

Regards,

Will


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*-Will*

*My car had some missing pieces dealing with the roof attachment.*
*You appear to be having the same problem.*

*There are pockets on the underside of the roof that should have "L" brackets decending downward+outward.* 

*The "L" bracket FEET engage into matching pockets on a full length plastic stiffner attached 
to the inside wall just below the roof line. 

This stiffning effort clearly helped along with the additional walls for the diner seating areas.
I am still on the fence about some type of cross-car/truss/etc being added for more stiffness.*
*
Your turn - 
Lets see some pictures of the interiors of your rake of Streamliner cars...PRETTY PLEASE..

the_Other_Ray*


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ray, the coaches I have are all missing the"L" abracket. They look like the could be built. Can you give me the dimensions?

I've misplaced your email address. Send it by PM and I'll forward several photos.

Regards,

Will


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Will/et-al[/b]


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

My coaches don't have the notches to hold the roofs in place as do yours. Don't know why, so I'm working on a spring system to bring the sides together. Roofs need to be removeable as the interiors are lighted and the swiches as installed are on the battery box inside the roofs.

Thanks, it's still work in progress.

Will


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 07 Feb 2013 06:39 AM 
*-Will*

*....SNIP.....*

The "L" bracket FEET engage into matching pockets on a full length plastic stiffner attached 
to the inside wall just below the roof line[/b]*. 
**.....SNIP.....
*





*The plastic stiffner was also missing on mine. It needs to be hard
plastic to hold the roof down and the sides in. 

The roof has just enough flex to allow roof removal when 
squeezed inward slightly at the "L"'s.

The photo's look GREAT



*


----------

